# Tight upper back from carrying baby



## ccasanova (Dec 18, 2003)

Ugh! My upper back hurts and feels so tight! A major culprit being the constant nursing and carrying of a baby that insists on being held upright instead of laying down like a newborn. Because he loves being held upright but cant really support his upper body well, I'm constantly leaning my body backwards to help him out. Are there any exercises or stretches that will help? It really hurts to the point that I would rather not hold him as much and instead put him in his bouncer/swing/any other baby gadget we have just to give my back a break. Of course I haven't done that and that is why I've got this backache to begin with.


----------



## funfunkyfantastic (Feb 9, 2008)

Well... you could get a snuggli to carry him in... although that hasn't helped my upper back. Me, I usually hold her till she falls asleep and then quickly set her down until she wakes up again and realizes she's not being held. She's getting used to it though. She actually sleeps part of the night in her crib now! It's crazy.


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

I've been having soreness in my mid back along my spine and my neck muscles are so tight. I've got an appointment with my massage therapist next wednesday...i've got to get these muscles released. I'm thinking my soreness is due to delivering a 10+2 pound baby. And carrying baby around all day...because he doesnt like to be put down either.


----------



## Charmie981 (May 30, 2002)

I







my hotsling for this. My baby is held probably 22 out of 24 hours of the day...he is very much a hold me baby, but unlike my first high-needs-baby, he is actually happy when you hold him and so I hold him *all the time* because if I don't, he screams







. But yeah, my hotsling is really great for helping me hold him all the time w/o the pain of holding a baby all the time.


----------



## trayls (Jul 24, 2008)

I have the same problem. Don't think I've ever had pain in the upper back before. I know that I don't set myself up properly when nursing and cause myself a lot of back strain from that. A massage sounds so nice


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I"m going to move this to Life with a Babe.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Mmmmm massage....


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

You want to do ab exercises like crunches and stuff to help build up the strength of your core muscles. It is also really important not to lean back when holding and carrying your baby. To help stretch out your back and rest it you can do child's pose. If you get a wrap then you can wear him on you in an upright position and you will be able to walk and stand with proper alignment. You can also wear him in a ring sling upright as well just make sure the fabric is spread nice and wide across your back and shoulder and that the rings are in the corsage position and fabric is nice and snug on baby.

My DS was a big baby weighing 9lbs 12 oz at birth and I had to wear him all day every day and sleep with him on me. The more you wear and carry your baby the stronger your back and core muscles will get. I still wear DS on my front in wrap, ring sling and mei tai and he weighs over 27 lbs now.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I had to go see a chiropractor and it was an amazing difference.


----------



## Materfamilias (Feb 22, 2008)

Get a wrap. You can tie him to your front and nurse him when he needs it. The wrap will help because both shoulders and hips are used to carry the LO. You can also use both hands for other things. A lot of ppl here seem to like the Moby. I have a Storchenwiege and could not live without it.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *butterfly_mommy* 
You want to do ab exercises... If you get a wrap then you can wear him on you in an upright position









:

When you wear your LO, make a concerted effort to stand tall - bracing your midsection.
WHen exercising your abs, be sure you do core stabilization moves. (Putting on my certified fitness instructor hat here!)
Anything on the stability ball - including just sitting on it while at the PC - is core stabilization because all the muscles of your midsection are active to prevent you rolling off it! Planks are another good move as are "V-sits" (Boat pose in yoga.)

Also be sure you have baby propped up high enough while nursing so you don't have to lean over. I often cram another pillow under my boppy to get DS' head high enough, even though I'm not very tall.

Be sure to stretch the pecs & front delts. (Reach arms back behind you, interlace fingers & keep reaching back. Hold & keep stretching about 20-30 seconds. Try to be a bit 'warm' first before stretching. Holding babe is probably enough warm-up! Opposite for upper back stretch. THread the needle is another great stretch for the back of the shoulders) If your shoulders are hunched forward, those muscles are the opposing muscles & they can get tight as a result.

You said you are leaning back - hinging at the waist or drawing the shoulder blades together?


----------

